# Silk plants?



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

where can i find large silk plants for my tank?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Not sure where they are available locally but the Water Wonders series look fantastic. I purchased them online from Your Canadian Discount Aquarium Supplies Specialists!! Filters, Water Pumps, Foods and more..


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I've gotten then from J&L before. IPU would probably have them as well.


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

I stopped by J&L and didn't see any. It was m first time passing through the store so maybe I just didn't find them. I'll check out IPU next time i'm out that way.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

How big of plants are you looking for, I am some silk plants I am not using, please feel free pm'ng me for details.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

King Ed's has them as well.


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Try Michael's and Dollar stores.


----------

